
Ask HN: Dear Self-Driving Car AI, Who Should Die? - jgill
http://blog.jonathangill.org/self-driving-car-ai-who-should-die/?ref=hn
======
jgill
Curious about the HN community's thoughts on this self-driving car AI
conundrum.

~~~
dalke
HN readers have had many opportunities to voice their thoughts.

This was discussion about this 9 months ago, when there were 15 different
links to the article "Why Self-Driving Cars Must Be Programmed to Kill" \-
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Why%20Self-
Driving%20Cars%20Mu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Why%20Self-
Driving%20Cars%20Must%20Be%20Programmed%20to%20Kill&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
, with about 30 comments across all postings.

A bit over a year ago there were 70 HN comments at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9725288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9725288)
to the story "Will your self-driving car be programmed to kill you?"

8 months ago there were 71 HN comments at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10709264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10709264)
to the story "Will your driverless car kill you so others may live?"

There's almost certainly more that I've forgotten.

------
nowarninglabel
You're thinking too far ahead. Right now these cars are mainly focused on
staying on path and collision avoidance, not making "3 Laws" type decisions.

